# Alabama rig???



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I watch pros on tv kill bass with these rigs. I have tryed a couple of 3 hook rigs and nothing. I took a 5 hook rig and put my best fall willow leaf blades on two. Nothing. these things really look good and should work in Ohio. Has anyone done any good with these or are they a sales gimmic??


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Here's the thing fishing down south is way different then ohio ..and the best i have heard on them is whitebass love them ....


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i know they will work just the right time and place. with several of the resiviors being stocked with gizzard shad it will work. havent rigged one up yet but some guys in the club have done decent with them.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Five different hooks in Ohio mnn? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> Five different hooks in Ohio mnn?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Only three hooks aloud, but you could run 20 arms if you wanted to. I run a 5 wire rig with 2 dummy baits on the top wires with a lighter jighead glued on them with the hooks cut off. I've used it just about everywhere i've fished this year for atleast a few casts, and have caught some fish, but i've never really set the world on fire.... and as stated earlier, the white bass and hybrids love them!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I know that you can only use three hooks in Ohio. Thats why I had willow blades on two of them. I was sure they would work this fall. So far, I have not been impressed. But keep in mind, this was not a good fall to test new ideas.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

It all depends where you are fishing. For instance are you fishing them where you catch a lot of bass or just a few? If you only catch a few bass on a typical day on your confidence baits what do you thinks going to happen when you are throwing something you don't believe in. Go with the rig all day and see what happens. These shows you talk about are loaded up with bass and the anglers using these baits are as good as they get. Good luck I know I need it when chucking that bait all day with no luck.


----------

